# bazooka funnies



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

yep this is the official drywall joke thread...


What do you call 10 boarders in a basement?





Wine Cellar


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

A plain crash in Mexico killed everyone on board.
At the pearly gates St Peter looked at all the mexicans and said "I didn't realize we were hanging drywall today" :laughing:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Chuck norris can run angles with a butterknife!


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Chuck norris can run angles with a butterknife!


But can he do it with a spoon:no::no::no:.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

gazman said:


> But can he do it with a spoon:no::no::no:.


Hahaha! We'll never know.
Bet he can't do it with a dunny brush either :laughing:


----------



## bmedra9 (Apr 7, 2012)

*funnies*

Hey man im :thumbup:mexican but thats some funny sh*t


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

bmedra9 said:


> Hey man im :thumbup:mexican but thats some funny sh*t


Haha! Sorry bro.
I just remember hearing that somewhere. We don't get any mexicans up around our parts. Just us white ass crackers. :laughing:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka joe's a Mexican! si !


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Bazooka joe's a Mexican! si !


Explains why I didn't get any thanks from him for that joke. Hehe. Sorry guys.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

moore said:


> Bazooka joe's a Mexican! si !


So should we being saying "bazooka Jose"

Or do they pronounce everything backwards like the french,,,"jose bazooka":whistling2:

Bazooka funnies Joe:thumbup::jester:


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

i thought this would be a good place to share this !!
for those of you that have never heard of jeff dunham enjoy this clip of peanut and jose jalapeno on a stick !


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I was taping the garage on a house ,, when another drywaller I used to work with came onto my jobsite with 2 ladies, He ask me how I was doing , I said fine,He was pretty lit=up I could tell, then he proceeded to introduce me to his New Help.. He said this one here is name Maytag,, and this one here is Whirlpool,, Me I was kinda stunned . untill Maytag proceeded to tell me how her main job was to coat all the low nails and keep ice in the cooler for the beer.. I bout fell out of my stilts.


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

drywall guy158 said:


> i thought this would be a good place to share this !!
> for those of you that have never heard of jeff dunham enjoy this clip of peanut and jose jalapeno on a stick !
> 
> 
> Jeff Dunham Peanut and Jose jalapeno on a stick - YouTube


 That was some funny stuff:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> I was taping the garage on a house ,, when another drywaller I used to work with came onto my jobsite with 2 ladies, He ask me how I was doing , I said fine,He was pretty lit=up I could tell, then he proceeded to introduce me to his New Help.. He said this one here is name Maytag,, and this one here is Whirlpool,, Me I was kinda stunned . untill Maytag proceeded to tell me how her main job was to coat all the low nails and keep ice in the cooler for the beer.. I bout fell out of my stilts.


Haha! Me and my guys always joke about stuff like that.
Hiring a super hot girl to wear a mini skirt and her only job is to coat all the screws along the very bottom of the sheets.

So every time we see a hot girl we look at each other and say "I wonder if she's looking for work!?" :laughing:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Me and my guys always joke about stuff like that.
> Hiring a super hot girl to wear a mini skirt and her only job is to coat all the screws along the very bottom of the sheets.
> 
> So every time we see a hot girl we look at each other and say "I wonder if she's looking for work!?" :laughing:


 PERVERT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> PERVERT:thumbup::thumbup::thumbsup:


I like to think more of myself as an Employment officer :thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Me and my guys always joke about stuff like that.
> Hiring a super hot girl to wear a mini skirt and her only job is to coat all the screws along the very bottom of the sheets.
> 
> So every time we see a hot girl we look at each other and say "I wonder if she's looking for work!?" :laughing:


sure you would dress them in a mini skirt ??????:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I like to think more of myself as an Employment officer :thumbsup:


 Man i would get nothing done in a day as i would b waiting till she got in a cupboard then wee vanman would b out


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> sure you would dress them in a mini skirt ??????:whistling2:


 Mr Buck far do u find all this stuff??
I dont think ur a taper u just surf the net all day:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> sure you would dress them in a mini skirt ??????:whistling2:


Wow...really 2buck!?



VANMAN said:


> Man i would get nothing done in a day as i would b waiting till she got in a cupboard then wee vanman would b out


Haha, ya.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

VANMAN said:


> Man i would get nothing done in a day as i would b waiting till she got in a cupboard then wee vanman would b out


:laughing: .......wee vanman

 wait a minute........maybe thats who 2buckjr really is, not 2buck......weee 2buck. 

Oh god....I suppose I'm going to get it now aren't I :glare:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> :laughing: .......wee vanman
> 
> wait a minute........maybe thats who 2buckjr really is, not 2buck......weee 2buck.
> 
> Oh god....I suppose I'm going to get it now aren't I :glare:


Haha!! That's 2buck's nick name for his lil fella? Little 2buck jr!
Haha! Good one kiwiman! :thumbsup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Haha! Me and my guys always joke about stuff like that.
> Hiring a super hot girl to wear a mini skirt and her only job is to coat all the screws along the very bottom of the sheets.
> 
> So every time we see a hot girl we look at each other and say "I wonder if she's looking for work!?" :laughing:


 Funny thing is ,, this was True, The girls were not even fased by the way he was talking about them,, They were just decent looking Barflys after all... After Maytag gives me her full job description,, He proceeds to tell me that once he is done soaping up Maytag ,,,Whrilpool puts him in a rinse cycle :yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Funny thing is ,, this was True, The girls were not even fased by the way he was talking about them,, They were just decent looking Barflys after all... After Maytag gives me her full job description,, He proceeds to tell me that once he is done soaping up Maytag ,,,Whrilpool puts him in a rinse cycle :yes:


Really!? That wasn't all a joke back then!? Hmm...wow..That's pretty degrading...
I mean, I joke and all about it because im a guy, and that's we do.
But actually going out and hiring two girls just for that reason?...Hmmm...
As long as the girls are okay with it I guess..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> As long as the girls are okay with it I guess..


I'm OK with it


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm OK with it


Haha! I bet you are.
He must be making a ton of money on drywall if he can afford to pay girls to follow him around all day.
Does he charge his GC's extra for them to watch as they work!? :laughing:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I'm OK with it


As long as you can handle the smell of burnt rubber on the race track! Ha !


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

Don't know how much you guys can handle but I got another true tell to tell ,,,I might actually make it into ripplies belive it or not.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> Don't know how much you guys can handle but I got another true tell to tell ,,,I might actually make it into ripplies belive it or not.


Fire away.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

OK here goes,,, Back when I was working by the hour , there was most of the time 4 of us riding to the jobsite in the cramped work truck.. So we are off on our merry way to work as usual,, and as usual we always made a pitstop before we got to the jobsite.. coffee donuts OJ ,, well this morning was no different from the rest. pull into the gas station , we all pile out ,,, as soon as we stepped inside we all noticed the drunk old man standing by the counter yabbing away to the rather good looking cashier.. She was tring to keep herself together while dealing with the drunk.. .. 
Anyway I'm heading towards the back to grab something out of the cooler ,, I made it half way down the isle ,,, when I overhead the drunk ask the cashier,,,, well I think everyone in the store heard him ask this question,,,, Do you have the new issue of C Slurpin Honeys? I stoped dead in my tracks, Poor cashier, by the time I got my drink, the drunk had been ushered out . I never laughed so hard in all my life.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

betterdrywall said:


> OK here goes,,, Back when I was working by the hour , there was most of the time 4 of us riding to the jobsite in the cramped work truck.. So we are off on our merry way to work as usual,, and as usual we always made a pitstop before we got to the jobsite.. coffee donuts OJ ,, well this morning was no different from the rest. pull into the gas station , we all pile out ,,, as soon as we stepped inside we all noticed the drunk old man standing by the counter yabbing away to the rather good looking cashier.. She was tring to keep herself together while dealing with the drunk.. ..
> Anyway I'm heading towards the back to grab something out of the cooler ,, I made it half way down the isle ,,, when I overhead the drunk ask the cashier,,,, well I think everyone in the store heard him ask this question,,,, Do you have the new issue of C Slurpin Honeys? I stoped dead in my tracks, Poor cashier, by the time I got my drink, the drunk had been ushered out . I never laughed so hard in all my life.


Hahaha!! Awe..poor young lady...
Question though?
Who let 2buck in the gas stop in the first place!? :laughing:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha!! Awe..poor young lady...
> Question though?
> Who let 2buck in the gas stop in the first place!? :laughing:


You don't know what your missing, it's a good magazine. Lil' 2buck gets all excited when I buy it:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You don't know what your missing, it's a good magazine. Lil' 2buck gets all excited when I buy it:whistling2:


Hahaha! Lil 2buck...too funny


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Explains why I didn't get any thanks from him for that joke. Hehe. Sorry guys.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Bazooka joe's a Mexican! si !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> So should we being saying "bazooka Jose"
> 
> Or do they pronounce everything backwards like the french,,,"jose bazooka":whistling2:
> 
> Bazooka funnies Joe:thumbup::jester:


you guys have been on this comp wayyyyyy to long

2PesoNuck now lemme hear a reaction 2Pesonuck


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Me and Moore are going to ND to sling some tacos,


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Me and Moore are going to ND to sling some tacos,


2PesoNuck! Hahaha!!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Me and Moore are going to ND to sling some tacos,


While we make a run for the border, moore promises me he will where his mexihat and sing "wasting away again in burritoville"


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> While we make a run for the border, moore promises me he will where his mexihat and sing "wasting away again in burritoville"


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TodA1Jx28&feature=youtu.be


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TodA1Jx28&feature=youtu.be


Haha! What the hell was that!?


----------



## Brian S (Apr 17, 2011)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G4TodA1Jx28&feature=youtu.be


 
Hey Moore you film that in the middle of the night in an unlight coal shed

Just watched you bucket walking how long did it take you to be able to walk that well


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian S said:


> Hey Moore you film that in the middle of the night in an unlight coal shed
> 
> Just watched you bucket walking how long did it take you to be able to walk that well


 I'm 44 I started walking the bucket when I was 8..


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm 44 I started walking the bucket when I was 8..


Ya, you're bucket walking skills are insane man...I don't know how you do it. I've tried...I'm not nearly as good as you are.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Brian S said:


> Hey Moore you film that in the middle of the night in an unlight coal shed
> 
> Just watched you bucket walking how long did it take you to be able to walk that well


 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLq9CEjQGI&feature=youtu.be
Check ot PA.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLq9CEjQGI&feature=youtu.be
> Check ot PA.


Hahaha! That was awesome!! Well done PA!
I like the little stair jump. Bucket stunts!
I don't know if Moore can beat you there 
That was pretty funny when you fell too! haha


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

My dad taught me to walk a bucket.. :yes: In the early 60s he was working for a French/Canadian in Jacksonville Fla. [I'll call him frenchy] he showed dad the bucket walking,, Frenchy did everything with the trowel.the wipe down .. he ran his seams/butts/bead....AND angles with a trowel...Frenchy hated the stilts..At the time.. my dad had just bought his first pair..When he showed them to frenchy he said ..''your wasting your time son''..

Another taper Dad worked around back then..[French/Canadian] was called the fastest taper in town..He wore a 3 piece suit to work..[ I'm just relaying the story I was told]..This fastest taper in town was starting a tape coat on a house right next door to the house my dad was starting a tape coat on [my dad has stilts the f/c is walking the bucket..] Dad was gonna beat this guy..said he strung his tape ..put his bead on @ run them all he had left was spotting the nails ,,when he looked out the window next door the French/Canadian was at his truck cleaning his tools... in a 3 piece suit..... without a drop of mud on him...:furious: 


My ole man has lots of stories ...

Another d/c he worked for In FLA. Was a big drinker ..On friday when dad would go by his house to get paid the guy would be past out on his recliner....dad would wake him up and say i need my pay..The d/c would throw dad his car keys and say take what I owe ya from the breifcase in the trunk...Dad said that breifcase was always stacked with cash...he would take what was owed to him..then take the breifcase and set it next to the ole guys recliner...Then lock the house up when he left...


:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> My dad taught me to walk a bucket.. :yes: In the early 60s he was working for a French/Canadian in Jacksonville Fla. [I'll call him frenchy] he showed dad the bucket walking,, Frenchy did everything with the trowel.the wipe down .. he ran his seams/butts/bead....AND angles with a trowel...Frenchy hated the stilts..At the time.. my dad had just bought his first pair..When he showed them to frenchy he said ..''your wasting your time son''..
> 
> Another taper Dad worked around back then..[French/Canadian] was called the fastest taper in town..He wore a 3 piece suit to work..[ I'm just relaying the story I was told]..This fastest taper in town was starting a tape coat on a house right next door to the house my dad was starting a tape coat on [my dad has stilts the f/c is walking the bucket..] Dad was gonna beat this guy..said he strung his tape ..put his bead on @ run them all he had left was spotting the nails ,,when he looked out the window next door the French/Canadian was at his truck cleaning his tools... in a 3 piece suit..... without a drop of mud on him...:furious:
> 
> ...


Hahaha! Those are awesome stories! :thumbsup:
Nothing like growing up hearing about pops old drywall tales.
If only things were still like that now a days. I mean with the briefcase full of cash. Everything plastic now. I hate it.
I love my cash!


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Hahaha! Those are awesome stories! :thumbsup:
> Nothing like growing up hearing about pops old drywall tales.
> If only things were still like that now a days. I mean with the briefcase full of cash. Everything plastic now. I hate it.
> I love my cash!


 Yea greenbacks r king:thumbsup: Thats the only way i am doing that job with the bad boarding:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

VANMAN said:


> Yea greenbacks r king:thumbsup: Thats the only way i am doing that job with the bad boarding:yes:


That's pretty well the only reason I take private jobs.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-yLq9CEjQGI&feature=youtu.be
> Check ot PA.



Looks like we gotta start a welfare fund to buy this guy some stilts:wacko:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Si...I have stilts Joe...At times the buckets faster.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

moore said:


> Si...I have stilts Joe...At times the buckets faster.


On small jobs I'll leave the stilts on the truck and just walk the bucket.

Double buckets on 9' !:yes:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Moore at the beach on Memorial Day


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Moore at the beach on Memorial Day


 YA need to switch the hats Joe:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahahaha!! Too funny!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

wow PT just Watched your Col tape Vid was that a moon walk I see


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> YA need to switch the hats Joe:whistling2:



Think I will Pass on that hat swap Moore, uhm Nice try though:glare:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wow PT just Watched your Col tape Vid was that a moon walk I see


Hahaha! I didn't notice...
You mean when I was taping that wall and my buddy was wiping right behind me?
It does sort'a look like a moonwalk eh? lol. Good eye.


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Did You guys hear about the midget that came out of the cuboard


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Haha. wow...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

hear about the blonde who tried to commit suicide?


Five-O found six bullets in her washroom Mirror:jester:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> hear about the blonde who trued to commit suicide?
> 
> 
> Five-O found six bullets in her washroom Mirror:jester:


Hahaha! Never heard that one.

or How do you kill a blonde?
Put a scratch & sniff sticker at the bottom of a pool!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Hahaha! :lol::lol:


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> wow PT just Watched your Col tape Vid was that a moon walk I see


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

Bazooka-Joe said:


>




I just get my hand slapped


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> I just get my hand slapped


You guys here about the blind couple who got married?
On their honeymoon the couple were lying in bed together and the husband says to the wife "how will I know if you want to have sex?"
the wife says "we'll have to give each other some kind of indication"
the husband says "Well, okay, if you want to have sex, just tug on my penis once and i'll know that means yes."
"If you don't want to have sex just tug on it a thousand times"
Hahaha! :laughing:


----------



## Capt-sheetrock (Dec 11, 2009)

Me and Sweetie were watching TV the other night, and she asked me,,,, "Why is the dog licking his arse?"

I told her, "Well, he bit a painter a cpl days ago, and he's still trying to get the taste out of his mouth!!"


----------

